# Summer job in Europe



## AlessaPapa (31 August 2018)

Hello there!

Ive been thinking if anyone has taken up a job in summer away from home,working at a yard as a groom/stablehand or as a rider.

I was thinking that it might be a good idea to learn new things and make use of my German/English language knowledge.

If anyone has any experience doing that,please do tell!

Thank you!


----------

